# Venustus not eating



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a female venustus about 5.5 inches long we have had her for nine months. She has always been eager to eat food, practically attacking the food at every feeding. Two days ago I noticed she was not eating and not as active.

This is a 150 gallon, water parameters are good. No new fish have been introduced for over 2 months. Water changes 7-10 days of 40%. Temp is 78. I have a mixed aquarium mostly peacocks, haps with a few mbuna (yellow labs and acei). There is not a lot of aggression. The venustus is by far the largest fish in my aquarium and is not a target of any chasing or aggression that I have ever seen.

Only recent changes:

1) I added melafix because my 2 catfish have white marks on their sides..I have not figured out if they are injuring themselves on the heater or biting each other. This has happened several times and they always heal. (it is not ich or a fuzzy cotton looking type of illness). I also added salt.

2) I feed NLS alternated with spirulina flakes.. I was running low on NLS and tried feeding another type of food handy at the local chain store. I tried feeding a mix of NLS and the Cichlid attack food.

The venustus looks kind of pale and and although not hiding all the time is more skittish. She will come out when feeding and swim around like she can't see the food. She is not holding. She is the only venustus. I am trying for a mostly male tank and have only a few other females that I planned to trade at LFS. I was hoping to keep the venustus even though she is a female because she seems to get along with all the other fish.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Now she is not swimming around much. The venustus is sitting on the bottom mostly. Any help is appreciated :-?


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I am using a 5 gallon that has been set up several months for tetras as a hospital tank. (tetras were moved) I am treating with metro. I am thinking of switching to jungle parasite clear. I hope the hospital tank helps. I have never had a fish recover from stopping eating in my 150 gallon.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry, it was a busy weekend for me.

It may be the change in food. I think you're on the right track. I would also add some epsom salt to the tank, 1 cup per 100G, make sure you dissolve it first! This way, if it's blockage from the food, the laxative qualities of the epsom salt will help "clear" things out.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

After 3 days of treatment with metro, and epsom salt our venustus seems to be doing better :dancing:

I am going to continue treatment for a least a week. I am using Metro powder, three times a day and doing daily water changes. The fish had white stringy poo on Wednesday but none since then and it has started slowly eating again. She is not completely well but at least there is some progress.


----------

